# Record number of US expats renouncing their citizenship, with tax system to blame



## Maddy2

Hi, How will this affect my 21 yr old daughter. She gained US citizenship as a child because her Father is a US Citizen. She has returned to the UK and is currently earning only about £7000 per annum. She has no capital, or investments. She might inherit some money in the future. When will she need to do a US tax return?


----------

